# Suche Anschluss



## Joachim1980 (11. April 2009)

Jung, ledig, sucht...!

So könnte man diesen Aufruf beschreiben.

Zur Zeit schreibe ich meine Diplomarbeit in der nähe von Marburg. Um Abends und am Wochenenden nicht alleine unterwegs sein zu müssen, suche ich hier den Anschluss an Freunde der Freireiterrei. Vordergründig steht der Abfahrtspaß bei mir  Je schwerer desto besser. Längere Touren sind kein Problem, wenn der Spaß stimmt.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Bin 28 Jahre alt und fahre ein besseres Enduro mit 160mm und geschätzten 25 kg  Liegt wohl eher daran das ich noch überhaupt nicht fit bin. 

Schreibt mich an per PM oder hier im Forum.


----------



## RadJunky (28. Juni 2009)

Wo denn in der nähe von Marburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

